# Mites and cage cleaning



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Mooglee went to the vets last week. Bald patch which was getting worse. Vet said probably mites. Sent home with antibiotics (0.6ml twice a day for 10 days) and that Xeno 50 spot on. 8 drops day 1, 8 more drops day 14.

OH forgot to ask about cage cleaning though. Different sources seem to say different things. What would you do re full cage clean, when, how and if to clean accessories?

Thanks 

P.S Moogs is fine in herself, despite her bald bum!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

If it's mites I would do full cage deep clean and clean all plastic toys and bin all wooden/cardboard/grassy toys. I wouldn't take chances.

Gorgeous hammy thought...not sure I've seen pics of her before


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I give the cage and toys a good soapy scrub, followed by disinfectant on treatment days.Throw out all the old bedidng dont put any back to make the cage smell homely. 

Any wooden or fabric toys get binned and I buy new a few weeks after the last treatment.


----------

